# Scamp



## Golden 1 (Jul 15, 2018)

I have a 12 year old Golden named Scamp and he jumped out of the car before I could grab him and landed on the ground like a sack of flour, Now he can't get his back end up and I think he may have dislocated his hip or something?


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

A trip to the vet/emergency room asap? Especially at 12 years of age.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I agree. He may have broken something or done serious damage. I'd get into the Emergency vet ASAP.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh no. Also agree. Please take him to the emergency vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope the emergency vet visit went well, hope your boy is ok.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I know you will probably not come back to let us know how is Scamp doing, anyway I hope it ended up well and wish him and you all the best.


----------



## Golden 1 (Jul 15, 2018)

He's ok, It took him a couple days to recuperate and I gave him lots of massage but we live in the mountains and he has strong legs and hips, Thanks everyone he is a tough old used dog that just showed up here one day about 6 years ago.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that scamp is better ..


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the update. I’m glad Scamp is doing better


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for coming back especially with a great update. I am glad Scamp is doing well and massages helped him. I guess tough old used dog of yours knew where to find his new home 6 years ago :wink2:


----------

